

How to Find a Business Idea & Bootstrap it to Success - wagtastic
http://www.thestartupslingshot.com/startup-slingshot/how-to-find-business-idea-bootstrap-jim-beach/

======
itmag
Shameless plug: <http://ideashower.posterous.com> (these are just pure ideas /
starting-points, no thought given to business plans whatsoever)

